Ask HN: What is your favorite post on HN? - jessicaL
======
mtmail
It's a frequent question
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask+hn+favorite+post](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask+hn+favorite+post)

Mine
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=mtmail](https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=mtmail)

------
verdverm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=verdverm](https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=verdverm)

------
jessehorne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20392489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20392489)

